# Οξύ στα μούτρα καθαρίστριας συνδικαλίστριας



## Costas (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=971465&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 24, 2009)

Όσοι θέλουν μπορούν να υπογράψουν εδώ την διαμαρτυρία για την τρομοκρατική και φασιστική επίθεση εναντίον της Κούνεβα:

http://www.petitiononline.com/kuneva/petition.html


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2009)

Από ό,τι φαίνεται, όσο εμείς χαζεύαμε στις βιτρίνες των νεόδμητων Mall μας, στήθηκε αθόρυβα γύρω μας ένας εργασιακός μεσαίωνας, που προς το παρόν αφορά κυρίως οικονομικούς μετανάστες και περισσότερο τις γυναίκες. Είναι όλες αυτές και όλοι αυτοί που καθαρίζουν τα γραφεία, τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, το μετρό κλπ με την μεσολάβηση κάποιων εργολάβων που τους εξαναγκάζουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες δουλειάς, εξοντωτικά ωράρια, χαμηλές αμοιβές, ανασφάλιστη εργασία και άλλα πολλά που περιγράφονται σε μια πολύ φρέσκια έρευνα του ινστιτούτου εργασίας της ΓΣΕΕ/ΑΔΕΔΥ (η οποία σημειωτέον, δεν αναγνωρίζει τα σωματεία τους!) με τίτλο _Οι εργασιακές σχέσεις στον κλάδο του καθαρισμού_ και την οποία μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.
Στις ευχαριστίες των ερευνητών διαβάζουμε:
_Η εργασία αυτή στηρίχθηκε σε υλικό που συγκέντρωσαν οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις (παρέμβαση συνδικάτων, υλικό ΣΕΠΕ) που ανέθεσαν την έρευνα ενώ ειδικότερα η ΠΕΚΟΠ, ένα σωματείο που εκπροσωπεί εργαζόμενους σε συνθήκες πλήρους ανασφάλειας και επισφάλειας, φαινόμενο όχι ιδιαίτερα συχνό στην σύγχρονη εικόνα του ελληνικού συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος συνέβαλε με την παράθεση μαρτυριών και καταγγελιών των εργαζομένων στον χώρο της καθαριότητας. Τέλος, αφιερώνεται σε ένα αθέατο αλλά βασικό συντελεστή της. Στην *Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα, * ιδιαίτερα δραστήρια γενική γραμματέα του πρωτοβάθμιου σωματείου που συνέβαλε στη συγκέντρωση του εμπειρικού υλικού της έρευνας και η οποία δυστυχώς, αυτές τις μέρες έπεσε θύμα αποτρόπαιας δολοφονικής επίθεσης με ανεπανόρθωτες βλάβες για την υγεία της…_

Πρόκειται για μια ηρωική γυναίκα, που βάναυσα, μαφιόζικα και ύπουλα, τιμωρήθηκε γιατί ζητούσε το αυτονόητο. Διαβάστε αν θέλετε την ιστορία της μέσα από μια συνέντευξη της μητέρας της. Εν συντομία, η μητέρα της δούλεψε χρόνια στην Ελλάδα για να σπουδάσει την Κωνσταντίνα και την αδερφή της. Πράγματι σπούδασε και έκανε και μεταπτυχιακό στην Ιστορία, αλλά είχε την ατυχία να αρρωστήσει σοβαρά το παιδί της και να χρειάζεται εγχείρηση. Έτσι ήρθε και εκείνη να δουλέψει στην Ελλάδα...
Με λίγα λόγια, μια ιστορία, που αν την βλέπαμε στο σινεμά, ειδικά μετά από το τελευταίο επεισόδιο (όταν οι μαφιόζοι την περιέλουσαν και την εξανάγκασαν να καταπιεί βιτριόλι) θα λέγαμε ότι είναι υπερβολές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2009)

Κι αναρωτιέμαι: ποιος μετά απ' αυτό θα τολμήσει να ανοίξει το στόμα του και να διεκδικήσει τα αυτονόητα; Και η αστυνομία τι κάνει για να βρει τους ενόχους; Και δεν μιλάει και κανένα από τα κόμματα. 

Πάντως, το γεγονός ότι της άνοιξαν το στόμα και την εξανάγκασαν να καταπιεί βιτριόλι, δείχνει τρομερό μένος και μίσος, πράγμα που θα έκανε έναν μέσο άνθρωπο σαν κι εμένα να σκεφτεί ότι -μεταξύ άλλων - οι δράστες το πήραν "πολύ προσωπικά" το ζήτημα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2009)

Την απάντηση στο ερώτημα δίνει η ίδια η Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα, δια στόματος της ψυχιάτρου της, Κατερίνας Μάτσα: *«Να μην σκύβει κανένας το κεφάλι. Θέλω να γίνω το παράδειγμα του ανθρώπου που δεν τρομοκρατείται».*
Παρακολουθήστε τη συνέντευξη της τελευταίας στο tvxs.gr. 

_Η θεραπεία της ηρωικής γυναίκας είναι πολύ ακριβή (μεταμοσχεύσεις κ.λπ.) 
Θυμίζω τον λογαριασμό: 5012 019021 277 Τράπεζα Πειραιώς
DECHEVA ELENA KUNEVA KOSTADINKA NIKOLOVA_


----------



## anef (Feb 8, 2009)

Και το ΙΒΑΝ για ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση: GR28 0172 01200050 1201 9021 277.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2009)

*ΗΣΑΠ: Συνεχίζεται ο εμπαιγμός των καθαριστριών*

Οι καθαρίστριες του ΗΣΑΠ καταγγέλλουν για εμπαιγμό και τη νέα διοίκηση του Οργανισμού. Τέσσερις μήνες μετά την επίθεση στην Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα, δεν έχει αλλάξει το παραμικρό. Και ένα άλλο σωματείο (της ΕΘΕΛ) έρχεται να βοηθήσει τη νέα διοίκηση να συνεχίσει τον εμπαιγμό...

http://www.tvxs.gr/v9568
*
Επίσκεψη Πετραλιά στην Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα*

Οι υπουργοί Απασχόλησης της Ελλάδας και της Βουλγαρίας επισκέφτηκαν την Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα στον Ευαγγελισμό, όπου και νοσηλεύεται από τα Χριστούγεννα μετά τη δολοφονική επίσκεψη που δέχτηκε.
http://www.tvxs.gr/v9604


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2009)

Δωρεάν χορήγηση κατοικίας στην Κ. Κούνεβα από τον ΟΕΚ. Άρθρο από το in.gr.

Προς το αρχείο οδεύει η υπόθεση Κούνεβα. Άρθρο από το in.gr.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Κωσταντίνα Κούνεβα: Μαθήματα αξιοπρέπειας και αγώνα
(Συνέντευξη στο Κουτί της Πανδώρας)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2009)

Θα την έχετε ακούσει ίσως τη συνέντευξή της στους "Πρωταγωνιστές", έχει συζητηθεί πολύ. Αν όχι, είναι στο YouTube σε 4 μέρη, εδώ το πρώτο: 



 Δεν έχω λόγια για τέτοιους ανθρώπους, είναι από άλλο πλανήτη...

Ένα καλό σχόλιο πάνω στην συνέντευξη διάβασα στην Αυγή, με τίτλο _Ρόζα ή Κούνεβα;_


----------



## apollonios (Nov 21, 2009)

*καλα τα γραφει*

γιατι απο το κομμα τους επιχειρηθηκε να την εκμεταλευτούν, όπως άλλωστε είπε και η ίδια, χώρια που επιχειρησαν να το φορτωσουν στους νομους του ΠΑΣΟΚ ενω ειναι καθαρα έργο της βουλγαρικης μαφιας (μενω εξι χρονια εκει και ξερω το πνευμα τους)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 23, 2009)

Εμένα, κάπως αυθόρμητα, η όλη ιστορία μου παραπέμπει σε έγκλημα μίσους.
Έχει αποκλειστεί η πιθανότητα ο δράστης να ήταν χρυσαυγίτης ή κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Μετά την επικήρυξη των δραστών για 1.000.000 Ευρώ, κι άλλο οξύ:

_Επίθεση με βιτριόλι στο αυτοκίνητο συνδικαλίστριας του σωματείου καθαριστριών του Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας, έκαναν χθες το βράδυ άγνωστοι την ώρα που ήταν σε εξέλιξη η γενική τους συνέλευση στο χώρο του πανεπιστημίου. Η ίδια, μιλώντας στη ΝΕΤ, τόνισε ότι μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχε δεχτεί απειλές. «Τα συνδικάτα πρέπει να αντισταθούν με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις» δήλωσε στη δημόσια τηλεόραση από το νοσοκομείο η Κ. Κούνεβα. _
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=107529


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

*Προς αρχειοθέτηση η υπόθεση Κούνεβα*
_(από το Έθνος, σήμερα)_

Πρόταση προς το Συμβούλιο Πλημμελειοδικών να θέσει στο αρχείο τη δικογραφία για την επίθεση με βιτριόλι, που είχε δεχθεί τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008 η συνδικαλίστρια Κωνσταντίνα Κούνεβα, υπέβαλε ο εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών, Ιω. Σακκάς.

[...]

Οι συνήγοροι Πολιτικής Αγωγής, Κ. Παπαδάκης και Δ. Βαγιανού, σε δελτίο Τύπου, που απέστειλαν με αφορμή την εισαγγελική πρόταση, κάνουν λόγο για «ελλιπέστατη ανακριτική και προανακριτική διαδικασία» και τονίζουν ότι είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη «να συνενωθεί με την υπάρχουσα δικογραφία η επίσης εκκρεμής αστυνομική έρευνα, που διεξάγεται κατόπιν εισαγγελικής εντολής για το ίδιο ουσιαστικά περιστατικό, ώστε να έρθουν σε γνώση μας τα στοιχεία, που έχουν προκύψει, και να συνεχιστεί με νέα δυναμική η ανάκριση για την αποκάλυψη των δραστών».
Οι δύο ποινικολόγοι αναφέρουν ότι θα διατυπώσουν και σε υπόμνημα τους το αίτημα για συνένωση των δικογραφιών που σχετίζονται με την υπόθεση και τη συνέχιση της ανάκρισης και καταλήγουν:
«Επισημαίνουμε και πάλι ότι σε μία υπόθεση με τεράστιες κοινωνικές διαστάσεις, που έχει ευαισθητοποιήσει εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε όλο τον κόσμο και έχει κινητοποιήσει χιλιάδες συνδικάτα, κοινωνικούς και πολιτικούς φορείς, καμία ολιγωρία και παράλειψη δεν συγχωρείται». ​
Αυτήν εδώ τη χώρα, όλους εμάς, δεν μας σώζει τίποτα...


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2010)

Επιστολή εργολάβου συνεργείου καθαρισμού για το ότι το Δημόσιο είναι αυτό που φταίει για την εκμετάλλευση των εργαζομένων, με τις απαράδεκτες διακηρύξεις που δημοσιεύει, με το ότι δεν πληρώνει ποτέ, με το ότι οι καταγγελίες μπαίνουν στο αρχείο, με τούτο, με τ' άλλο. Από την Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## Earion (Aug 23, 2010)

Επειδή θεωρώ την Υπόθεση Κούνεβα εξαιρετικά σημαντική, για την ακρίβεια προφητική και άκρως προσδιοριστική των καιρών μας, αναρτώ εδώ κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση. Είναι από ένα ολοσέλιδο ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ, της 30ής Μαΐου 2010, που το υπογράφει ο δημοσιογράφος Βασίλης Γ. Λαμπρόπουλος, και που το αποδίδω με την ανθολόγηση αποσπασμάτων. Ο λόγος που το παρουσιάζω δεν είναι η ακρίβεια των λεγομένων. Το αντίθετο, πρώτος εγώ σπεύδω να αναγνωρίσω ότι η όλη ιστορία παρουσιάζεται ως προϊόν «πληροφόρησης από εσωτερική έρευνα», βασισμένης κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον σε εκμυστηρεύσεις ανωνύμων πηγών στον δημοσιογράφο. Άλλωστε και το όνομα του δημοσιογράφου αυτού περιβάλλεται στη μνήμη μου από κάποια απροσδιόριστη δυσπιστία για το επίπεδο της δουλειάς του, χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να θυμηθώ το πώς και το γιατί τον έχω κατατάξει έτσι. Όπως και να ’χει, δικαιολογώ την πράξη στον εαυτό μου με το ότι θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ την ιστορία αυτή απλώς και μόνο επειδή είδε το φως της ημέρας. Ακόμα και αν κατηγορηθώ ότι υιοθετώ σπερμολογίες, θα ήθελα να το διαβάσετε, να το κρατήσετε στη μνήμη και να μου πείτε αν αντιληφθήκατε να δόθηκε καμιά συνέχεια στις εξιστορήσεις αυτές είτε στην ίδια εφημερίδα είτε σε άλλες.

*ΟΙ «ΜΠΙΖΝΕΣΜΑΝ» ΤΗΣ ΕΥΠ
Στελέχη των μυστικών υπηρεσιών είχαν στήσει «παραμάγαζο» πουλώντας προστασία, υποκλοπές και... πτυχία*​
[Υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της ΕΥΠ, με τη συνεργασία ιδιωτών, δημιούργησαν... κολέγιο στην οδό Ακαδημίας για να δίνουν, αντί αμοιβής, ανύπαρκτα πτυχία σε πράκτορες! Η ίδια ομάδα της ΕΥΠ επί σειρά ετών είχε αρχίσει «μπίζνες» για τη σύσταση εταιρειών παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, για την εξαγορά εταιρειών Πληροφορικής, για την τοποθέτηση πρακτόρων της ΕΥΠ σε υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας εταιρειών –το όνομα μιας από αυτές τις εταιρείες έχει αναφερθεί και στη δολοφονική επίθεση κατά της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα– αλλά και για συνεργασία με επιχειρηματίες της νύχτας. Το ίδιο κύκλωμα εντός της ΕΥΠ φέρεται να προσέγγιζε την περίοδο 2004-2006 επιχειρηματίες προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσουν παράνομες υποκλοπές για λογαριασμό τους, με χρήση μιας ειδικής συσκευής-βαλίτσας που διέθεταν οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες. Είναι ορισμένα μόνο από τα εντυπωσιακά στοιχεία και τις πληροφορίες που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί από εσωτερική έρευνα της διοίκησης της ΕΥΠ και σε «ανοικτή γραμμή» με τον υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη κ. Μιχ. Χρυσοχοΐδη.

Η έρευνα για το «παραμάγαζο» της ΕΥΠ ξεκίνησε ύστερα από καταγγελίες για ύποπτο ρόλο σημαντικών στελεχών των μυστικών υπηρεσιών. Κανείς όμως δεν μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί το εύρος της υπόθεσης. Υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της λεωφόρου Κατεχάκη μιλούν για «μια πρωτοφανή υπόθεση με ύποπτες ενέργειες και ... επενδύσεις (!), όπου εκτός των στελεχών των μυστικών υπηρεσιών εμπλέκονταν από πρώην στελέχη δημοσίων οργανισμών μέχρι άνθρωποι της Εκκλησίας και από υπεύθυνους εταιρειών για την παροχή υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας μέχρι εκπρόσωποι εταιρειών security. Είναι το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο των ελληνικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών».

.....................​
Μία από τις πρώτες [δράσεις της ομάδας] ήταν η συνεργασία με εκπρόσωπο ελληνικής ιδιωτικής εταιρείας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας προκειμένου να αρχίσουν κοινές δραστηριότητες στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια. […] Ακολούθησε η απόπειρα εξαγοράς εταιρείας Πληροφορικής στην οδό Αχαρνών αλλά και η συνεργασία με εταιρεία καθαρισμού, το όνομα της οποίας μνημονεύθηκε στην υπόθεση της ανεξιχνίαστης δολοφονικής επίθεσης τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008 στα Πετράλωνα εναντίον της συνδικαλίστριας Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα. Όπως διαπιστώνεται τώρα, εκπρόσωποι της εταιρείας είχαν αρχίσει συνεργασία με τους «επενδυτές» της ΕΥΠ και τους ιδιώτες. Μάλιστα, στο πλαίσιο αυτής της συνεργασίας τοποθετήθηκε στην εταιρεία καθαρισμού ως υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας ένας πρώην πράκτορας της ΕΥΠ (τα στοιχεία όλων των αναφερομένων βρίσκονται στη διάθεση της εφημερίδας), ο οποίος είχε κατηγορηθεί τη δεκαετία του ’90 για συμμετοχή στο μεγάλο σκάνδαλο των υποκλοπών με πρωταγωνιστή την «ομάδα Μαυρίκη» και ανήκε στην ομάδα φρούρησης γνωστού πολιτικού. Τώρα εξετάζεται αν οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι έχουν οποιονδήποτε ρόλο στην υπόθεση Κούνεβα.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Earion said:


> θα ήθελα να το διαβάσετε, να το κρατήσετε στη μνήμη και να μου πείτε αν αντιληφθήκατε να δόθηκε καμιά συνέχεια στις εξιστορήσεις αυτές είτε στην ίδια εφημερίδα είτε σε άλλες.


Αν είχα κάνει αρχείο με τις ιστορίες που θα ήθελα να καταχωνιάσω κάπου με τη σημείωση _To revisit_, που θα έπρεπε άμα τη εμφανίσει στο φύλλο της εφημερίδας να παίρνουν μόνες τα ποδαράκια τους και να πηγαίνουν στο γραφείο του πλησιέστερου εισαγγελέα, να μην περιμένουν καν να τις φωνάξουν, και να μου κάνουν την έκπληξη έξι ή είκοσι έξι μήνες αργότερα («στη φυλακή του Κορυδαλλού οδηγήθηκαν οι υπεύθυνοι για το σκάνδαλο εξαπάτησης χιλιάδων Ελλήνων», παράδειγμα), το αρχείο θα ήταν πιο παχύ από είκοσι κυριακάτικα φύλλα το ένα πάνω στ' άλλο. Στη χώρα όπου έκπληξη αποτελεί να μαθαίνεις ότι κάτι λειτουργεί στρωτά και νόμιμα, οι φάκελλοι ξεχειλίζουν και η οργή έχει ξεχειλίσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό το απίστευτο, π.χ.;


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2010)

Φως στο κύκλωμα του βιτριολιού; Από το tvxs.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2013)

*Aρχίζει η δίκη για την υπόθεση της Κούνεβα * (Χριστίνα Κοψίνη, Καθημερινή)
(...)
(...) η «υπόθεση Κούνεβα», που παραμένει ακόμη ανεξιχνίαστη για την Αστυνομία (αν και δόθηκαν πλείστες όσες υποσχέσεις από πρώην υπουργούς Προστασίας του Πολίτη) (...) Πρόσφατα, κεντρική υπηρεσία του υπ. Οικονομικών ζήτησε από την οικογένεια να υποβάλει παραστατικά και δηλώσεις των τριών τελευταίων χρόνων προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσει το ποσό (που κατέθεσαν οι πολίτες για την αποκατάσταση της υγείας της). Ενδεχομένως πριν ακόμη και από τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ, οι ελληνικές αρχές θα έχουν πλήρη εικόνα του περιεχομένου της λίστας καταθετών υπέρ Κούνεβα! Μεγάλη πρόοδος, πέντε χρόνια μετά, για την εξιχνίαση της υπόθεσης.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Ευθύνες για τη δολοφονική επίθεση με βιτριόλι κατά της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008 καταλόγισε στην εργοδότρια εταιρεία ΟΙΚΟΜΕΤ το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά.​http://www.enet.gr/?i=news-room.el&id=373390


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2013)

"επιδίκασε στην εταιρεία";


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Δεν το πρόσεξα - αναπαράγεται παντού! Νομίζω ότι το πρώτο δημοσίευμα για το θέμα ήταν αυτό εδώ στην Αυγή, όπου -ναι- γράφει «Ευθύνες για τη δολοφονική επίθεση κατά της Κωνσταντίνας Κούνεβα καταλόγισε στην εργοδότρια εταιρεία ΟΙΚΟΜΕΤ με απόφαση του το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά, *επιδικάζοντας στην εταιρεία* το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ. Μάλιστα, από τα χρήματα αυτά, τα 80.000 ευρώ είναι άμεσα καταβλητέα.»


----------

